# GAC Vessel Anita



## Ant P

Hi All, I tried this on the Tug Forum but no joy, so thought I woulkd try here. Gerry Blackburn was the husband of a friend of mine. He was skipper of the GAC vessel Anita working out of Fujirah when she was struck by a drifiting mine. I think it was just after the end of the Iran/Iraq war. She has no real details of the incident and so if anybody has any information or photos, or remembers Gerry please get in touch. It has been so long gone now that she feels able to look in to it all now. Here's hoping and thanks in advance, Tony Porter


----------



## cueball44

Ant P said:


> Hi All, I tried this on the Tug Forum but no joy, so thought I woulkd try here. Gerry Blackburn was the husband of a friend of mine. He was skipper of the GAC vessel Anita working out of Fujirah when she was struck by a drifiting mine. I think it was just after the end of the Iran/Iraq war. She has no real details of the incident and so if anybody has any information or photos, or remembers Gerry please get in touch. It has been so long gone now that she feels able to look in to it all now. Here's hoping and thanks in advance, Tony Porter


 you could try 'wreck report's' i have had result's when looking for trawler sinkings,'cueball44'.


----------



## Joe w

Remember this incident but think it was while the Iran/ Iraq war was still going on.Was on his way back in with all empty tanks and hit a mine.
I believe they were two brothers and a sister who lived in Withernsea if I remember rightly
went to school with his sister Vivian and both when we well at school were fisherman out of Hull.


----------



## cueball44

Ant P said:


> Hi All, I tried this on the Tug Forum but no joy, so thought I woulkd try here. Gerry Blackburn was the husband of a friend of mine. He was skipper of the GAC vessel Anita working out of Fujirah when she was struck by a drifiting mine. I think it was just after the end of the Iran/Iraq war. She has no real details of the incident and so if anybody has any information or photos, or remembers Gerry please get in touch. It has been so long gone now that she feels able to look in to it all now. Here's hoping and thanks in advance, Tony Porter


 a mine in the gulf of oman sank a supply ship off the arab emirates port of fujayrah. the mine sank the supply ship 'anita' killing at least one of it's crewmen and injuring five,according to sources in the gulf agency Co,which own's the ship. five person's including the captain were missing and presumed dead. gulf agency officials said the 'anita' struck a mine three miles off fujayrah and sank immediately,coast guard vessel's and helicopter's hunted for the missing crewmen until nightfall,but hope's were not high that they would find any of them./ to find out more you will have to type 'ship explosion off fujayrah gulf of oman' it will bring you to a message 'highbeam research' then take it from there,'cueball44'.


----------



## Thegoldenchild

cueball44 said:


> a mine in the gulf of oman sank a supply ship off the arab emirates port of fujayrah. the mine sank the supply ship 'anita' killing at least one of it's crewmen and injuring five,according to sources in the gulf agency Co,which own's the ship. five person's including the captain were missing and presumed dead. gulf agency officials said the 'anita' struck a mine three miles off fujayrah and sank immediately,coast guard vessel's and helicopter's hunted for the missing crewmen until nightfall,but hope's were not high that they would find any of them./ to find out more you will have to type 'ship explosion off fujayrah gulf of oman' it will bring you to a message 'highbeam research' then take it from there,'cueball44'.


Cant find this. Please help


----------



## Thegoldenchild

Anyone still on here


----------

